# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دوراهی پزشکی و مهندسی کامپیوتر

## Ali1382

سلام دوستان عزیز
من پسر ۱۸ ساله ای هستم که همین امسال از رشته ریاضی فارغ التحصیل شدم و با رتبه ای که آوردم حتما یکی از دانشگاه های تهران،کرج یا در بدترین حالت بین المللی قزوین مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول میشم
الان که فقط چند روز به اعلام نتایج نهایی مونده خیلی دارم با خودم کلنجار میرم که با توجه به درامد بالای پزشکی و پرستیژ اجتماعی که در حال حاضر تو جامعه ما داره بهتره که کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم
از طرف دیگه چون به احتمال خیلی زیاد دوره روزانه قبول میشم سال دیگه از روزانه محروم میشم....
از طرف دیگه من ذاتا آدمی نیستم که تو فشار روانی خیلی زیاد و با تصمیم گیری های لحظه ای بتونم کار کنم و همیشه تا حالا تو این طور موقعیت ها ضعیف عمل کردم
این چند روز به اندازه چند ماه برام گذشته واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم
میدونم که این توانایی رو دارم که در رشته کامپیوتر به جای خوبی برسم و همیشه هم دوست داشتم یه شرکت مربوط به تکنولوژی رو پایه گذاری کنم حتی اگه شرکت بزرگی هم نشه
ولی به هیچ وجه نمیتونم سطح درامد و پرستیژ کاری مثلا یک فوق تخصص جراحی چشم رو حداقل تو ایران با یک مهندس کامپیوتر تصور کنم حتی اگه سهامدار یه شرکت موفق باشه.و سطح اجتماعی برای من حتی از درامد عالی هم مهمتره
در حال حاضر چون دانشگاه روزانه قبول میشم باید دو سال صبر کنم تا بتونم تجربی بدم
واقعا سر دوراهی موندم نمیدونم چیکار کنم لطفا اگه میتونید راهنماییم کنید

----------


## hsjohvid

آدم باید بره دنبال علاقه 
مقایسه شما کاملا اسشتباهه
هر فردی در حرفه خودش بهترین باشه شان اجتماعی پیدا میکنه
آیا مدیر عامل اینتل شان اجتماعی بالایی نداره

----------


## _POORYA_

*بدجور تحت تاثیر جو جامعه قرار گرفتی مشخصه
رسیدن به فوق تخصص چشم مگه به همین راحتیاس؟ 
کامپیوتر رو ادامه بده و توی دوره لیسانس برنامه نویسی رو شروع کن و کم کم همه شونو یاد بگیر ؛ از همین طریق استاد بشی درامدت خیلی خوب میشه تو همین ایرانش
اگرم معدلتو بالا نگه داری راحت میتونی مهاجرت کنی که اونور هم خیلی بیشتر کار برای برنامه نویس هست*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*با یک دانشجوی پزشکی (سال 5 به بعد) صحبت کن نه جوون هایی که آرزوی پزشکی دارن و یک اتوپیای جفنگ از این رشته ساختن برای خودشون
مراقب باش آدرس غلط نگیری از کسی
هدفت از علاقه به این رشته که نشون میده خیلی خام هستی هنوز (از نظر اطلاعاتی) و این احتمال رو میدم که اگر قبول هم بشی، مثل درصدبالایی از دانشجوهای پزشکی، دوران تحصیلت میشه عذاب و شکنجه ...
اما شاید هم برعکس، علاقه مند بشی بعد از مشورت ...
ولی حتما با یه فارغ التحصیل یا یه دانشجوی سال بالا مشورت کن  
یه چیز دیگه اینکه اصلا با دانشجوهای پزشکی که مشاور هم هستن، صحبت نکن چون رزق و روزی شون از علاقه مند کردن دانش آموز ها به پزشکی میگذره 
موفق باشی*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali1382


از طرف دیگه من ذاتا آدمی نیستم که تو فشار روانی خیلی زیاد و با تصمیم گیری های لحظه ای بتونم کار کنم و همیشه تا حالا تو این طور موقعیت ها ضعیف عمل کردم



خب من نگفتم ، خودت گفتی اینا رو!  

با این ذاتی که داری شما دور پزشکی رو خط بکش !!!  چون همون بالین تجدید دوره میشی!*

----------


## happy-moon

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من پسر ۱۸ ساله ای هستم که همین امسال از رشته ریاضی فارغ التحصیل شدم و با رتبه ای که آوردم حتما یکی از دانشگاه های تهران،کرج یا در بدترین حالت بین المللی قزوین مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول میشم
> الان که فقط چند روز به اعلام نتایج نهایی مونده خیلی دارم با خودم کلنجار میرم که با توجه به درامد بالای پزشکی و پرستیژ اجتماعی که در حال حاضر تو جامعه ما داره بهتره که کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم
> از طرف دیگه چون به احتمال خیلی زیاد دوره روزانه قبول میشم سال دیگه از روزانه محروم میشم....
> از طرف دیگه من ذاتا آدمی نیستم که تو فشار روانی خیلی زیاد و با تصمیم گیری های لحظه ای بتونم کار کنم و همیشه تا حالا تو این طور موقعیت ها ضعیف عمل کردم
> این چند روز به اندازه چند ماه برام گذشته واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم
> میدونم که این توانایی رو دارم که در رشته کامپیوتر به جای خوبی برسم و همیشه هم دوست داشتم یه شرکت مربوط به تکنولوژی رو پایه گذاری کنم حتی اگه شرکت بزرگی هم نشه
> ولی به هیچ وجه نمیتونم سطح درامد و پرستیژ کاری مثلا یک فوق تخصص جراحی چشم رو حداقل تو ایران با یک مهندس کامپیوتر تصور کنم حتی اگه سهامدار یه شرکت موفق باشه.و سطح اجتماعی برای من حتی از درامد عالی هم مهمتره
> در حال حاضر چون دانشگاه روزانه قبول میشم باید دو سال صبر کنم تا بتونم تجربی بدم
> واقعا سر دوراهی موندم نمیدونم چیکار کنم لطفا اگه میتونید راهنماییم کنید


فقط بگم که خودم یکی از آرزوهام رشته شما ( مهندسی کامپیوتر) بود و‌نذاشتن  :Yahoo (21): 
شما هم توهماتت رو بریز دور
عین آدم بشین درستو بخون
رشته به این خفنی و جذابی
خوشی زده زیر دلت ها
انقدر هم توهم نزن لطفا
اصلا فرض کنیم شما پزشک شی
کی تضمین میکنه تخصص قبول شی؟
کی تضمین میکنه از پزشکی خوشت بیاد؟
کی تضمین میکنه پزشک خوبی بشی؟
لطفا درست و عاقلانه فکر کن
مسیرتو بگیر و برو تا تهش
به خیلی چیزا میتونی برسی
مطمئن باش
تند هم اگه رفتم عذرخواهی میکنم ولی جاش بود :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من پسر ۱۸ ساله ای هستم که همین امسال از رشته ریاضی فارغ التحصیل شدم و با رتبه ای که آوردم حتما یکی از دانشگاه های تهران،کرج یا در بدترین حالت بین المللی قزوین مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول میشم
> الان که فقط چند روز به اعلام نتایج نهایی مونده خیلی دارم با خودم کلنجار میرم که با توجه به درامد بالای پزشکی و پرستیژ اجتماعی که در حال حاضر تو جامعه ما داره بهتره که کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم
> از طرف دیگه چون به احتمال خیلی زیاد دوره روزانه قبول میشم سال دیگه از روزانه محروم میشم....
> از طرف دیگه من ذاتا آدمی نیستم که تو فشار روانی خیلی زیاد و با تصمیم گیری های لحظه ای بتونم کار کنم و همیشه تا حالا تو این طور موقعیت ها ضعیف عمل کردم
> این چند روز به اندازه چند ماه برام گذشته واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم
> میدونم که این توانایی رو دارم که در رشته کامپیوتر به جای خوبی برسم و همیشه هم دوست داشتم یه شرکت مربوط به تکنولوژی رو پایه گذاری کنم حتی اگه شرکت بزرگی هم نشه
> ولی به هیچ وجه نمیتونم سطح درامد و پرستیژ کاری مثلا یک فوق تخصص جراحی چشم رو حداقل تو ایران با یک مهندس کامپیوتر تصور کنم حتی اگه سهامدار یه شرکت موفق باشه.و سطح اجتماعی برای من حتی از درامد عالی هم مهمتره
> در حال حاضر چون دانشگاه روزانه قبول میشم باید دو سال صبر کنم تا بتونم تجربی بدم
> واقعا سر دوراهی موندم نمیدونم چیکار کنم لطفا اگه میتونید راهنماییم کنید


ثبت نام نکن و تقاضای رفع محرومیت بده به سازمان سنجش و بگو اشتباه انتخاب رشته کردی
100 درصد قبول میکنن
میتونی 1401 کنکور بدی
برو بخون برا کنکورت
1401 پزشکی قبول میشی ان شاالله
اینم که میگم 100 درصد چون خیلیا  رو دیدم شاید بالای 20 نفر و همه رو قبول کردن
فقط ثبت نام نکن دانشگاه چون ثبت نام کنی احتمالش کم میشه و از اونطرف برای مدارکت باید از این دانشگاه به اون دانشگاه بری و دردسر میشه
از اونجایی هم که سال اول کنکورت بوده مشکل نظام وظیفه و سربازی نداری

----------


## reza1401

پرستیز اجتماعی لزوما به مهندس و دکتر و وکیل شدن نیستا.مثلا همین واعطی دبیر عربی یه عالمه دکتر و مهندس و وکیل جلوش دولا و راست میشن و بهش پول میدن که به بچه هاشون درس بده!اگه صرفا پرستیژ برات مهمه شما هر رشته ای بری ولی توش ماهر و خبره باشی همه بهت احترام می گدارن!
اما درمورد سوالت:اگه علاقه و استعدادت تو کامپیوتره حتما کامپیوتر برو.چون پزشکی جدا از طول دوران تحصیلت که طولانیه نیازه به شیفت ایستادنها و شب بیداری و نترسیدن از خون و تحمل فشار عصبی بالا و....بنابراین کسی که علاقه قلبی و استعدادش در زمینه ی دیگه ای باشه بعیده تو این مسیر دوام بیاره.ضمنا اینم بگم شما مهندس کامپیوتر از دانشگاهی مثل شریف یا تهران بگیر با رتبه کنکور و معدل خوب.مطمین باش بهت احترام بالایی می گذارن.اگه تهش هم فرصت کاری مطابق سلیقت برات پیش تیاد دوتا انتخاب همچنان داری:
۱)اپلای به دانشگاه های عالی دنیا تو همین رشته و بعد مهاجرت و زندگی .
۲)بمونی ایران و مثلا از تخصص و مهارتت تو ریاصی یا فیزیک برای مشاوره کنکور و تدریس استفاده کنی و درامد خوبی داشته باشی.
یعنی تهش پشیمون نمیشی.
فقط زمانی پزشکی برو که اطمینان داشته باشی علاقه و استعدادشو داری.

----------


## Hisen

*واقعا چطوری میتونی یه مهندس کامپیوتر (لیسانس) رو با یه فوق تخصص جراح چشم مقایسه کنی؟؟
میدونی اون فوق تخصص چقدر دهنش سرویس شده؟
شک نکن اگر در راه کامپیوتر نصف همون جراح چشم تلاش کنی میتونی یه Senior Engineer بشی و درآمده فوق العاده کسب کنی.*

----------


## Akhm

دوست عزیز
هرگز با حرفهای جوانهایی که تجربه زندگی و کار در این حرفه ها رو ندارن تصمیم نگیر.
دانشجو هم اطلاعاتی در زمینه ای که شما می خوای نداره.
باید از کسی بپرسی که حداقل ۴۰ سالش هست و در رشته پزشکی کار کرده و از یک نفر دیگه که ۴۰ سالش هست و مهندس کامپیوتره.
دقت کن فرد پزشک در مورد مهندسی بهت راهنمایی نده و همچنین برعکس.

----------


## wext82

> دوست عزیز
> هرگز با حرفهای جوانهایی که تجربه زندگی و کار در این حرفه ها رو ندارن تصمیم نگیر.
> دانشجو هم اطلاعاتی در زمینه ای که شما می خوای نداره.
> باید از کسی بپرسی که حداقل ۴۰ سالش هست و در رشته پزشکی کار کرده و از یک نفر دیگه که ۴۰ سالش هست و مهندس کامپیوتره.
> دقت کن فرد پزشک در مورد مهندسی بهت راهنمایی نده و همچنین برعکس.




دقیقا
و از همه مهمتر، باید از کسایی بپرسه که موفق شدن و تمام تلاششون رو کردن :Yahoo (99):

----------


## elhameli

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من پسر ۱۸ ساله ای هستم که همین امسال از رشته ریاضی فارغ التحصیل شدم و با رتبه ای که آوردم حتما یکی از دانشگاه های تهران،کرج یا در بدترین حالت بین المللی قزوین مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول میشم
> الان که فقط چند روز به اعلام نتایج نهایی مونده خیلی دارم با خودم کلنجار میرم که با توجه به درامد بالای پزشکی و پرستیژ اجتماعی که در حال حاضر تو جامعه ما داره بهتره که کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم
> از طرف دیگه چون به احتمال خیلی زیاد دوره روزانه قبول میشم سال دیگه از روزانه محروم میشم....
> از طرف دیگه من ذاتا آدمی نیستم که تو فشار روانی خیلی زیاد و با تصمیم گیری های لحظه ای بتونم کار کنم و همیشه تا حالا تو این طور موقعیت ها ضعیف عمل کردم
> این چند روز به اندازه چند ماه برام گذشته واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم
> میدونم که این توانایی رو دارم که در رشته کامپیوتر به جای خوبی برسم و همیشه هم دوست داشتم یه شرکت مربوط به تکنولوژی رو پایه گذاری کنم حتی اگه شرکت بزرگی هم نشه
> ولی به هیچ وجه نمیتونم سطح درامد و پرستیژ کاری مثلا یک فوق تخصص جراحی چشم رو حداقل تو ایران با یک مهندس کامپیوتر تصور کنم حتی اگه سهامدار یه شرکت موفق باشه.و سطح اجتماعی برای من حتی از درامد عالی هم مهمتره
> در حال حاضر چون دانشگاه روزانه قبول میشم باید دو سال صبر کنم تا بتونم تجربی بدم
> واقعا سر دوراهی موندم نمیدونم چیکار کنم لطفا اگه میتونید راهنماییم کنید


100 درصد رشته چشم پزشکی، بهتر از کامپیوتر هست.
وقتی بخوای در رشته کامپیوتر حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشی، باید منتظر بیماری چشمی و گردن درد باشید ! و هر 6 ماه یا هر سال باید اطلاعاتتون رو به روز کنید. تا آخر عمر باید هر روز درس بخونید تا بتونید در شغل تون موفق باشید. ولی علم چشم پزشکی هر روز و هر سال تغییر نمی کند !! و کمتر دچار بیماری های چشمی و گردن درد خواهید شد. اگر پول خوبی داشته باشید، می تونید برای علاقه هم شده آموزشگاه های بیرون برای ادامه در تخصص کامپیوتر استفاده کنید ولی پزشکی جایی جز دانشگاه تدریس نمی شود. و کسب درآمد از پزشکی خیلی بهتر از رشته کامیپوتر و خیلی آسان تر هست.

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط elhameli


100 درصد رشته چشم پزشکی، بهتر از کامپیوتر هست.
وقتی بخوای در رشته کامپیوتر حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشی، باید منتظر بیماری چشمی و گردن درد باشید ! و هر 6 ماه یا هر سال باید اطلاعاتتون رو به روز کنید. تا آخر عمر باید هر روز درس بخونید تا بتونید در شغل تون موفق باشید. ولی علم چشم پزشکی هر روز و هر سال تغییر نمی کند !! و کمتر دچار بیماری های چشمی و گردن درد خواهید شد. اگر پول خوبی داشته باشید، می تونید برای علاقه هم شده آموزشگاه های بیرون برای ادامه در تخصص کامپیوتر استفاده کنید ولی پزشکی جایی جز دانشگاه تدریس نمی شود. و کسب درآمد از پزشکی خیلی بهتر از رشته کامیپوتر و خیلی آسان تر هست.


شک کردم این مطلب رو دانش آموز کلاس چندم دبستان نوشته*

----------


## elhameli

> *
> 
> شک کردم این مطلب رو دانش آموز کلاس چندم دبستان نوشته*


بهتره نسبت به چیزی که علم ندارید، اظهار نظر نکنید !

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> من پسر ۱۸ ساله ای هستم که همین امسال از رشته ریاضی فارغ التحصیل شدم و با رتبه ای که آوردم حتما یکی از دانشگاه های تهران،کرج یا در بدترین حالت بین المللی قزوین مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول میشم
> الان که فقط چند روز به اعلام نتایج نهایی مونده خیلی دارم با خودم کلنجار میرم که با توجه به درامد بالای پزشکی و پرستیژ اجتماعی که در حال حاضر تو جامعه ما داره بهتره که کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم
> از طرف دیگه چون به احتمال خیلی زیاد دوره روزانه قبول میشم سال دیگه از روزانه محروم میشم....
> از طرف دیگه من ذاتا آدمی نیستم که تو فشار روانی خیلی زیاد و با تصمیم گیری های لحظه ای بتونم کار کنم و همیشه تا حالا تو این طور موقعیت ها ضعیف عمل کردم
> این چند روز به اندازه چند ماه برام گذشته واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم
> میدونم که این توانایی رو دارم که در رشته کامپیوتر به جای خوبی برسم و همیشه هم دوست داشتم یه شرکت مربوط به تکنولوژی رو پایه گذاری کنم حتی اگه شرکت بزرگی هم نشه
> ولی به هیچ وجه نمیتونم سطح درامد و پرستیژ کاری مثلا یک فوق تخصص جراحی چشم رو حداقل تو ایران با یک مهندس کامپیوتر تصور کنم حتی اگه سهامدار یه شرکت موفق باشه.و سطح اجتماعی برای من حتی از درامد عالی هم مهمتره
> در حال حاضر چون دانشگاه روزانه قبول میشم باید دو سال صبر کنم تا بتونم تجربی بدم
> واقعا سر دوراهی موندم نمیدونم چیکار کنم لطفا اگه میتونید راهنماییم کنید


*حالا برو دانشگاه یکم بوی دانشگاه به کله ات بخوره و دوسال دیگه که رفع محرومیت شدی برای کنکور دادن بیا میشینیم حرف میزنیم مفصل / شاید تو این دو سال نرت عوض شد و .......
در مورد این رشته ها هم فک نکن اگه اینو بخونی و یا اونیکی رو قراره اتفاق بزرگی برات رقم بخوره و یا زندگیت از این رو به اون رو بشه و ...... از این خبرا نیست تو هیچ رشته تحصیلی / همشون بدی ها و خوبیهایی دارن و نمیشه صفر و صدی قضیه رو سر هم اورد ./
موفق باشی*

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط elhameli


بهتره نسبت به چیزی که علم ندارید، اظهار نظر نکنید !


بیا پایین ، سرمون درد گرفت.*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط elhameli


100 درصد رشته چشم پزشکی، بهتر از کامپیوتر هست.
وقتی بخوای در رشته کامپیوتر حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشی، باید منتظر بیماری چشمی و گردن درد باشید ! و هر 6 ماه یا هر سال باید اطلاعاتتون رو به روز کنید. تا آخر عمر باید هر روز درس بخونید تا بتونید در شغل تون موفق باشید. ولی علم چشم پزشکی هر روز و هر سال تغییر نمی کند !! و کمتر دچار بیماری های چشمی و گردن درد خواهید شد. اگر پول خوبی داشته باشید، می تونید برای علاقه هم شده آموزشگاه های بیرون برای ادامه در تخصص کامپیوتر استفاده کنید ولی پزشکی جایی جز دانشگاه تدریس نمی شود. و کسب درآمد از پزشکی خیلی بهتر از رشته کامیپوتر و خیلی آسان تر هست.


1- عزیزم میدونی برا پزشک عمومی شدن باس کشیک بدی؟ گردن درد سهله که احتمال دیابتت هست!
2- حالا میخوای چشم بخونی؟  2 سال طرح میشینی باید ساعت کاری پر بکنی و از یه طرف تخصص بخونی !  که میگی چشات نابود نمیشه در پزشکی چرا میشه
3- حالا گیرم که چشم به هر منوالی قبول شدی . رزیدنتی 72 ساعت بیداری کامل داره و نباس بخوابی + اورژانس ، گردن درد؟  اینجا کل روح پرفتوحت خستس
4- کامپیوتر اپدیت داره پزشکی نه؟  عزیزم شما بعد اینکه رفتی تخصص میبینی که بعضی چیزای کارورزی و عمومیت دیگه منسوخ شدن . باس بری مجددا بخونی! بعدم اینکه شما فکر میکنی یه متخصص پولدار فقط پول درمیاره؟  نه خیر، اینا باز با اینکه حتی 10 سال از فارغ التحصیلیش میگذره باید بره بعضا برا اپدیت!!!!  


نمیدونم چی میزنی ، ولی یه سرچی بزن ببین میزان استرس کاری کدوم کمتره؟ مهندس کامپیوتر یا رزیدنت؟*

----------


## Ali1382

سلام دوباره
من تاپیک رو چند هفته پیش نوشتم بعدش دیگه بهش سر نزدم فکر کردم کلا تاپیکم رو تعطیل کردن امروز اومدم دیدم چه خبره دعوا شده
این چند هفته خیلی فکر کردم و واقعیتش اینه که من خیلی به رشته پزشکی و دندانپزشکی احترام میذارم و واقعا همشون از جون مایه میذارن از جمله عمه خودم که دندانپزشک هست و درامدشون هم نوش جونشون
ولی فهمیدم رشته های پزشکی برام اصلا جذاب نیستند واقعیتش اینه در مورد پزشکی فقط و فقط درامد و سطح اجتماعیش من رو جذب میکنه و به جز اون آخرین شغلی هست که بهش علاقه دارم و هیچ حس کمک به مردم هم در موردش ندارم و در واقع برام ارزش شغلی نداره
چند روزیه برنامه نویسی با پایتون رو شروع کردم و واقعا دوستش دارم احساس میکنم میتونم در آینده یه فرد مفید تو حوزه تکنولوژی باشم
با توجه به اینکه تو ایران موفقیت سخته تو این رشته تصمیم قطعی گرفتم برای ارشد یا دکترا با فاند برم یه کشور انگلیسی زبان تحصیل کنم و همون جا کار کنم
مطمئنا چون هیچ علاقه قلبی به رشته های پزشکی و زیست شناسی ندارم حتی کنکور تجربی هم بدم قبول نمیشم فقط یک سال از عمرم رو تلف کردم
ممنون از همتون که چشمم رو باز کردید

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام دوباره
> من تاپیک رو چند هفته پیش نوشتم بعدش دیگه بهش سر نزدم فکر کردم کلا تاپیکم رو تعطیل کردن امروز اومدم دیدم چه خبره دعوا شده������
> این چند هفته خیلی فکر کردم و واقعیتش اینه که من خیلی به رشته پزشکی و دندانپزشکی احترام میذارم و واقعا همشون از جون مایه میذارن از جمله عمه خودم که دندانپزشک هست و درامدشون هم نوش جونشون
> ولی فهمیدم رشته های پزشکی برام اصلا جذاب نیستند واقعیتش اینه در مورد پزشکی فقط و فقط درامد و سطح اجتماعیش من رو جذب میکنه و به جز اون آخرین شغلی هست که بهش علاقه دارم و هیچ حس کمک به مردم هم در موردش ندارم و در واقع برام ارزش شغلی نداره
> چند روزیه برنامه نویسی با پایتون رو شروع کردم و واقعا دوستش دارم احساس میکنم میتونم در آینده یه فرد مفید تو حوزه تکنولوژی باشم
> با توجه به اینکه تو ایران موفقیت سخته تو این رشته تصمیم قطعی گرفتم برای ارشد یا دکترا با فاند برم یه کشور انگلیسی زبان تحصیل کنم و همون جا کار کنم
> مطمئنا چون هیچ علاقه قلبی به رشته های پزشکی و زیست شناسی ندارم حتی کنکور تجربی هم بدم قبول نمیشم فقط یک سال از عمرم رو تلف کردم
> ممنون از همتون که چشمم رو باز کردید


بهترین کار کردی

----------


## Dryekta

سلام دوست عزیز

خیلی بچگانه فکر میکنید
اولا پزشکی ۷ ساله.  تازه بعد طرح و سربازی دارید ۲ سال.
بعد حداقل برای رشته تاپ مثل پوست یا چشم بین ۱۷۰۰۰ نفر پزشک نابغه و درسخون باید بتدنی رتبه زیر ۲۰۰ بیارید!!!  حداقل برای این رتبه بالا در آزمون دستیاری باید بعد طرح ۲ سال بشینی و ۲۳ تا درس سنگین مثل قلب.ریه و گوارش .اطفال و جراحی و..... 
رو بخونید و هزاران تست بزنید. تقریبا با خودکشی خیلی تزدیکه.
اگر شانس بیارید و قبول بشید. تازه میشید آسیستان !!!!  مدت ۴ سال.
ماهانه ۱۵ شب کشیک مفتی در بیمارستاناا و گفتن چشم به اساتید.
یعنی خیر سرمون پزشک شدیم و طرح هم رفتیم.ولی تازه بعد
قبولی آزمون دستیاری میشید یک دانشجو و تو سری بخور از آسیستانهای سال دوم و سوم و اساتید. تازه دوره آسیستانی 
رشته هایی مثل ارتوپدی با شرکت در جبهه زیاد تفاوتی نداره. 
دقیقا باید هر ۴۸ ساعت مثل اسب کار کنید و برید اتاق عمل و فقط ۶ ساعت بخوابید. 
اینم بدونید بد نیست. دوره آسیستانی حقوقتون حدود ماهیانه یک 
میلیون تومان. بعید میدونم کرایه راهتون بشه.
حالا فرض کنیم عاشق این رشته بودی و تمومش کردی.  
دوباره باید ۲ سال برید طرح نقاط محروم برای تخصصی که بهت دادند وگرنه حق مطب ندارید.  یعنی ۲ سال هم با حقوق کم سر کنید.
تا حالا شد 
۷ سال عمومی
۲ سال طرح و سربازی
یک یا دو سال خوندن واسه دستیاری .اگر بتونی!
۴ سال دستیاری
۲ سال هم طرح دستیاری
تا الان شد ۱۵ سال بعد کنکور بدون حقوق!!!!!!!  
تازه بدبختیت شروع میشه.
رقابت با متخصص های گردن کلفت همون رشته.
مثلا من که مشهد هستم.  مگر متخصص های فارغ التحصیل جدید می تونند با معروفها رقابت کنند!!!  هرگز.
تا حالا نشنیدین. مثلا میگن واسه چشم یا جراحی بینی برید پیش فلان متخصص.  اجازه نمیدن نفس بکشی.
دوستان من متخصص اطفال یا بیهوشی یا داخلی شدند و به اندازه
یک عمومی درآمد ندهرند.
دلتون خوشه واقعا!!!
تازه چشم برای هر پزشکی بزدگترین رویا در کل زندگیشه. همه 
می خوان چشم قبول بشن. فعلا روی بورسه. تا ببینیم چی میشه.
اصلا مقایسه پزشکی با کامپیوتر از بیخ و بن اشتباست.

من افرادی رو میشناسم. اصلا دانشگاه نرفتند.با آموزش یکم برنامه نویسی و همین وردپرس درپیت .کلی درآمد دارند.
من الان پزشک عمومی و استخدام هم هستم. ماهیانه. آخرش
۱۴ تا ۱۵ میلیون حقوق میگیرم.  در سال ۱۴۰۱.
بخدا خجالت میکشم. حقوقم رو به سوپر سر کوچه یا میوه فروشی
 بگم.  الان یک ناخن کار بدون تحصیلات ماهیانه ۳۰ میلیون درآمد داره.
دلتون خوشه.
آواز دهل از دور خوش است!!!

----------


## MrSaber

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> خیلی بچگانه فکر میکنید
> اولا پزشکی ۷ ساله.  تازه بعد طرح و سربازی دارید ۲ سال.
> بعد حداقل برای رشته تاپ مثل پوست یا چشم بین ۱۷۰۰۰ نفر پزشک نابغه و درسخون باید بتدنی رتبه زیر ۲۰۰ بیارید!!!  حداقل برای این رتبه بالا در آزمون دستیاری باید بعد طرح ۲ سال بشینی و ۲۳ تا درس سنگین مثل قلب.ریه و گوارش .اطفال و جراحی و..... 
> رو بخونید و هزاران تست بزنید. تقریبا با خودکشی خیلی تزدیکه.
> اگر شانس بیارید و قبول بشید. تازه میشید آسیستان !!!!  مدت ۴ سال.
> ماهانه ۱۵ شب کشیک مفتی در بیمارستاناا و گفتن چشم به اساتید.
> یعنی خیر سرمون پزشک شدیم و طرح هم رفتیم.ولی تازه بعد
> ...


اگه برمیگشتی عقب نمیخوندی اصلا؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> خیلی بچگانه فکر میکنید
> اولا پزشکی ۷ ساله.  تازه بعد طرح و سربازی دارید ۲ سال.
> بعد حداقل برای رشته تاپ مثل پوست یا چشم بین ۱۷۰۰۰ نفر پزشک نابغه و درسخون باید بتدنی رتبه زیر ۲۰۰ بیارید!!!  حداقل برای این رتبه بالا در آزمون دستیاری باید بعد طرح ۲ سال بشینی و ۲۳ تا درس سنگین مثل قلب.ریه و گوارش .اطفال و جراحی و..... 
> رو بخونید و هزاران تست بزنید. تقریبا با خودکشی خیلی تزدیکه.
> اگر شانس بیارید و قبول بشید. تازه میشید آسیستان !!!!  مدت ۴ سال.
> ماهانه ۱۵ شب کشیک مفتی در بیمارستاناا و گفتن چشم به اساتید.
> یعنی خیر سرمون پزشک شدیم و طرح هم رفتیم.ولی تازه بعد
> ...


*تازه افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی یادت رفت بگی 

ببین دکتر کسی جز شما نمیتونه این سیستم رو اصلاح کنه .
کسی جز شما پزشکان نمیتونه سوئ تفاهم هایی که در جامعه برای شغل پزشکی به وجود امده را روشن سازی کنه 
کسی جز شما نمیتونه با مردم حرف بزنه و اونا رو نسبت به این شغل آشنا کنه 
کسی جز شما نمی تونه شرایط شغلی که دارید رو به درستی و واقع بینانه برای مردم توضیح بده . مردمی که فکر میکنن پزشکان پول پارو میکنن { البته که هستند کسانیکه پول پارو کنند اما معمولا قدیمی ترین های این حوزه هستند }
کسی جز شما نمیتونه در این موارد ایجاد اگاهی کنه 
کسی جز شما نمیتونه این سیستم فشل آموزش پزشکی و درمانی رو اصلاح کنه 
این کاری است که شما در ان استاد هستید و برای آن تربیت شده اید 
درمان 
سیستم را درمان کنید
 حدود 20 سال است مهندسین دارن یکی پس از دیگری میرن و عرصه برای بعضی ها به وجود امده و دارن کیف میکنن همان کسانیکه مسبب چنین وضعی هستند .
پزشکان هم بروند دیگر چه کسی باقی میماند این سیستم را اصلاح کند 
اگر رفتن جواب و راه حل بود وضع مهندسی این نمیشد .
منتها روحیه میخواهد 
که در این زمان کمتر کسی روحیه جنگیدن دارد و اصلاح کردن دارد
 شروع کنید به اصلاح ما هم داریم می آییم به کمکتان*

----------


## Amir_H80

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> خیلی بچگانه فکر میکنید
> اولا پزشکی ۷ ساله.  تازه بعد طرح و سربازی دارید ۲ سال.
> بعد حداقل برای رشته تاپ مثل پوست یا چشم بین ۱۷۰۰۰ نفر پزشک نابغه و درسخون باید بتدنی رتبه زیر ۲۰۰ بیارید!!!  حداقل برای این رتبه بالا در آزمون دستیاری باید بعد طرح ۲ سال بشینی و ۲۳ تا درس سنگین مثل قلب.ریه و گوارش .اطفال و جراحی و..... 
> رو بخونید و هزاران تست بزنید. تقریبا با خودکشی خیلی تزدیکه.
> اگر شانس بیارید و قبول بشید. تازه میشید آسیستان !!!!  مدت ۴ سال.
> ماهانه ۱۵ شب کشیک مفتی در بیمارستاناا و گفتن چشم به اساتید.
> یعنی خیر سرمون پزشک شدیم و طرح هم رفتیم.ولی تازه بعد
> ...


البته مهندسی کامپیوتر فقط برنامه نویسی نیست در واقع برنامه نویسی از الزامات بسیاری از رشته هاست. مهندسی کامپیوتر زمینه های بسیاری داره مثل شبکه ، هوش مصنوعی و رایانش امن و خیلی زمینه های دیگه ، در نتیجه نمیشه مهندسی کامپیوتر رو فقط تو برنامه نویسی خلاصه کرد.
این که فرمودید پزشکی خیلی سخته و مسیر فرسایشی هستش خب بالاخره تهش یه چیزی هستش که این همه آدم چه قبل از ورود به این رشته چه بعد از ورود به این رشته واسش خودکشی میکنن . مثال هم بزنم متخصص چشم پزشکی تو شهر ما که سن زیادی هم نداره در عرض ۲۰ دقیقه با لیزیک چهار پنج میلیون پول میگیره ، لیزیک هم تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم تحت پوشش بیمه نیست.
اما خب این افزایش ظرفیت های بی رویه که تصویب شده و مسئولین جدید هم خیلی پیگیرش هستن قطعاً به آینده پزشکی آسیب های زیادی رو وارد میکنه.
گویا وزیر علوم هم پیگیر هستش که آموزش پزشکی رو به وزارت علوم منتقل کنه ، از اون طرف وزیر بهداشت رو از اعضای حقوقی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی کنار زدن که راحت تر از قبل بتونن به اهداف خودشون برسن.

----------


## MoeinSanjary

مهندسی کامپیوتر اصلا نیازی به دانشگاه رفتن نداره. کسی که 4 سال مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه تهران هم خونده باشه، وقتی فارغ میشه دو تا کامپیوتر رو نمی‌تونه به هم شبکه کنه. ممکنه کسی بگه چه ربطی داره؟ اینارو باید خودش بره دنبالش یاد بگیره. منم منظورم همینه. اون چیزی که فرد قراره از مهندسی نرم‌افزار یاد بگیره، کاملا خود‌آموزه و هیچ ربطی به دانشگاه نداره. حداقل 40 50 تا واحدش که از دسته‌ی ریاضی 1 2 فیزیک 1 2 فرمایشات امام بزرگوار و تاریخ اسلام و ... هست. شاید تو کل چارتش 4 تا واحد به درد بخور باشه مثل امنیت شبکه و پیاده سازی دیتابیس و طراحی شی گرا که اونم با 4 تا فیلم رایگان از فرادرس میشه بهتراز دانشگاه یاد گرفت  :Yahoo (20): 
من بارها اینو جاهای مختلف گفتم که همین الان توی دوران تحصیل از کامپیوتر و مشتقاتش درآمدی به مراتب بیشتر از چیزی که قراره تو آینده با درسم به دست بیارم دارم. ولی باید درس رو ول کنم؟ نه.
توی ایران درآمد ثابت، اولین و مهم ترین گامه. شما اول باید خیالت از زندگی راحت باشه و بعدش هر کاری دوست داری انجام بدی(ربطی به پزشکی نداره الزاما. میتونه با معلمی باشه یا استخدام با مهندسی)
مهندسی نرم افزار رو میگیم عالی. ولی با توجه به سرعت وحشتناک رشد این عرصه، آیا میشه همیشه با خیال راحت توش کار کرد؟ مثلا مترجم گوگل تا 5 6 سال پیش ابزار تفریح و خنده بود. الان یه کاری کرده که اکثر مترجم‌ها کارشون در خطر قرار بگیره.

----------


## _Joseph_

> البته مهندسی کامپیوتر فقط برنامه نویسی نیست در واقع برنامه نویسی از الزامات بسیاری از رشته هاست. مهندسی کامپیوتر زمینه های بسیاری داره مثل شبکه ، هوش مصنوعی و رایانش امن و خیلی زمینه های دیگه ، در نتیجه نمیشه مهندسی کامپیوتر رو فقط تو برنامه نویسی خلاصه کرد.


*دقیقا همه اینایی که گفتی برنامه نویسی هستش و با کد نویسی و الگوریتم سروکار داره 
مهندسی کامپیوتر در ایران سه قسمته 
سخت افزار 
نرم افزار 
فناوری اطلاعات 

سخت افزار به الکترونیک و مدار منطقی و .... میپردازه و برنامه نویسی اون سخت افزار ها 
نرم افزار که دیگه از اسمش معلومه 
فناوری اطلاعات یه جورایی رشته میان رشته ای از مدیریت کسب و کار و مهندسی کامپیوتر هستش . مثل مهندسی صنایع که رشته میان رشته ای از صنعت و مهندسی شیمی و مکانیک و .... هستش 
یه جورایی میشه گفت آی تی میشه مدیریت تکنولوژی و کسب و کارهای هوشمند  تقریبا البته برنامه نویسی هم داره 

هر سه تاشون برنامه نوییس دارن 
الان سایهای اموزش کد نویسی بهترین برنامه نویسان رو دارن تربیت میکنن. و شرکتها هم به دنبال مهارت برنامه نویسی هستن و نه دنبال اینکه چی خوندی و معدلت چی بود و ........ تحصیل در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر در هر جای دنیا فقط برای ادامه تحصیل و داشتن مدرک آکادمیک هستش . 
یه سرچی تو یوتیوب بزنید میفهمی که بهترین برنامه نویس ها حتی مدرک دانشگاهی ندارند و دارن تو یوتیوب برنامه نویسی اموزش میدن حتی 
من برنامه نویسی رو دقیقا مثل زبان انگلیسی میبینم . یه زمانی همه میرفتن زبان انگیلیسی میخوندن که زبان دنیاست و همه باید یاد بگیرن و .... و کلاسای زبان هم خیلی پر پیمون بود و درامد وحشتناک بالا 
اما الان زبان تبدیل شده به یه فرایند خود آموز به لطف تکنولوژی و ابزار های به روز و کتابهای خود آموز 

من همیشه گفته ام و باز هم میگم هر وقت دیدی یه کاربری در یوتیوب جراحی قاعده جمجه و بیرون کشیدن تومور از هیپوفیز مغز رو داره برای همه اموزش میده اونوقت بدون که پزشکی رفتن خطای بزرگی هستش 
وقتی علم پزشکی در کل دنیا در انحصار پزشکان است و باید برایش چندین سال تحصیل کرد تا صلاحیت پزشکی برای شما در نظر گرفته شود این علم همچنان جذابیت های خودش را خواهد داشت تا سالیان سال . حدود 250 رشته تخصصی این رشته در جهان دارد میدونی این ینی چی اصلاا؟؟؟* :Yahoo (20): *
اما اگر صرفا هدف پول باشد به نظرم شاید چندان ارزش نداشته باشد . و راه های کم استرس تر و کوتاه تری هم ممکن است وجود داشته باشد .

*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Joseph_


 یه کاربری در یوتیوب جراحی قاعده جمجه و بیرون کشیدن تومور از هیپوفیز مغز رو داره برای همه اموزش میده 


*

----------

